# Nose problem getting worse :(



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm really not sure what to think of this anymore. 
Some of you may have remebered me posting a couple times months back about my cat Asim, who's nose lost pigment, and then became black and discolored in a few places after receiving some intranasal-vac. It went away, and back in Sept. I noticed it started again (even though he had received no vacs). It has stuck with him all this time, and now it seems to be deteriorating his nose, there was a large scab on it today that fell off, and underneith it was a bloody hole. 

I haven't found a vet that I know much about in this area we moved to yet, but I guess I'm just going to have to take him in to some where close, as soon as I can get an appointment. 

It's starting to worry me. I had asked the doctor whom gave him the intranasal vac earlier this year about the problem and he was dumbfounded. 

Anyone have any advice, or experience with this?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Yikes! That sounds terrible. I hope you find a vet who can help.


----------



## catwithnoname (Oct 3, 2004)

I wish I could be of more help....

I read about this exact same problem several times, here and there. None of the posts ever specified what caused it and what kind of treatment was sought. I believe several of them said that the cat survived and seemed to function normally.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I remember one member posting about how her cat's nose _fell off_...about the same thing as yours...a big chunk came off (eww, sorry.)  I just searched for that post for about 20 minutes, but couldn't find it. I think I remember it being because of some disease...which may be relevant in your case with respect to a lack of an immune system, you know? Maybe the sore isn't healing and getting worse because kitty's immune system is down for some reason?

I remember Dr. Jean tell you before that you needed to get a cell biopsy done of the nose. She said that was the only way to be sure. Did you ever have that done?


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Oh hmm no, I don't remember Dr. Jean saying that *I am a forgetfull critter, can't even remember my own doctor appointments*. 

I have an appointment set up for Saturday, gosh the office visit costs are SO expensive around here.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope you find out what's wrong once and for all. Poor kitty! Good luck to you and your little one. I hope the vet is helpful. <fingers crossed>


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Well we saw the new vet on Saturday. He also had no idea what to say about the change of nose pigmentation. Right now he's just chalking the hole in his nose up to injury from another cat. *I have 3 cats and they swat at eachother sometimes*. He used a black light to see if it was caused by ring worm.

At any rate, he got an injection of antibiotic... um. Polyuex or something, I don't have the paper right in front of me. 
And he's on Clavamox for 2 weeks. 
So he's going back for a check up in 2 weeks to see how it's going, if it hasn't healed up, or other problems have arised he says he wants to to a scan of his skull to make sure there's no kind of strange fluid build up. 

Asim has also had a considerable amount of crusty eye discharge all the time now, but I have pretty much chalked that up to the possibility of our other cat having Chronic Herpies.
His fur has also begun feeling a little more brisley then normal *typically it's very silky*
However, I'm thus far into the understanding that a healthy cat will not contract Herpies from an infected cat.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Herpes is very infectious and is easily passed between cats, but virtually all cats are exposed as kittens (and/or they get the FVRCP vaccine, which contains it). It is a typical resident of the respiratory system. When cats are under stress it can flare up. Here's more about that:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... unctivitis

Using a black-light does not rule out ringworm. In my experience, less than half of cats who ultimately prove positive will fluoresce under the light. To know for sure, a fungal culture must be done.

You might want to ask the vet about testing for autoimmune disease. There are some lupus-like diseases that can show up like this (though they are very rare in cats). Also, biopsy would rule out cancer. I consulted the dermatology expert board on this, and they don't recommend biopsy unless there's ulceration or erosion; I think you're at that stage.

Good luck!
Dr. Jean


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Thank you Dr. Jean. We can really use all the help we can get on this, as all the other doctors thus far just seem to throw their hands up at the situation. None the less, we are still continuing his anti biotics until they are all gone. In the least they can help prevent infection from the wound on his nose. 

I'm in Maryland, do you know of any good cat specalist in the MD/PA/DC/VA area, I am willing to travel for this, I've been to many vets through out MD and VA and still have yet to find one that might have an understanding of this. 

I have referenced the information on your site before, as well as others. I have tried the L-Lysine for my cats but have seen no difference. 

Tage (my 3 year old cat) as a 6 week old kitten came to me and quickly got very very sick, beyond your typical kitty URI. Since that time, and into his adult hood, the similar eye discharge problem/sneezing etc has seemed to spread to my two 5 year old cats. 

I need a competent vet, instead of running around to 10 different ones shelling out $100 per visit at least! 

I think for now, unfortunatly I'm going to have to close my doors to fostering anymore cats, at least until I know what is going on and whether or not it can affect the health of any visiting kitties. 
My past fosters however (of which I've had many) do not seem to have any lasting effects from living with my trio.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Has there been any progress in your kitty's health problem? I hope so. Let us know. <well wishes>


----------

